# hello everyone =)



## Heatherp (Jun 12, 2010)

i know ive posted already and i hope i dont get in trouble for it, heres my introduction.
Ive had mice while i was in texas and i hope to find some like them again, here is the link to the video on youtube, i dont know if its bad to post a link or not but here it is.. 




im not new to breeding small animals but i am sort of new to breeding mice. so if anyone has any tips i would appreciate it.

Im sorry if im off topic, i dont really know what to put here in my intro.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and welcome!


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

Hello and welcome to the forum, good ideas for a intro are... your name, where your from what pets you have you know general bits about you.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello and Welcome!  Look forward to hearing from you!


----------



## Heatherp (Jun 12, 2010)

Thank you everyone! My name is Heather, and i live in the LA county, southern california. I have about 20 mice at the moment, sadly its half and half as far as gender goes, 10 bucks and 10 does, 2 pregnant does though so maybe ill get lucky. I have one chocolate female, several verigated bucks and does, 1 female black fox, and a couple siamese.


----------

